
ReScape is picking up where Oculus Rift never went - mpguerra
http://www.tampabay.com/features/popculture/rescape-is-picking-up-where-oculus-rift-never-went/2172074
======
nakedrobot2
This headline does not make any sense!

It seems to be simply using the name "oculus rift" for the sake of getting
clicks for something that has nothing to do with the oculus rift.

And it also has some rather snarky (and probably wrong) editorializing: "The
difference is, 13th Lab has a product people might actually use." Oh come on!

~~~
StavrosK
This comment says what the Oculus Rift never did.

------
reitzensteinm
As a game developer, I find the comparison to 3D movies to be naive. There's a
world of difference between passively consuming TV content and actively
consuming gaming content.

To find a good analogy, I'd actually look back to the first 3D accelerated
cards. They were expensive, had bad compatibility (remember Glide?), often
required a weird piggyback on a 2D accelerator to work.

But hard core games bought them, because the experience you got was _so much
better_ than what came before. You better believe the same people won't mind
plugging some goggles in.

If VR can pull that off, it's going to be huge. But it has to be a life
changing experience the first time you put the goggles on. Like going from a
Nokia to an iPhone. There's no room for incrementalism here. And half of that
is going to come from the initial software - what use is Voodoo without
QuakeGL?

~~~
thefreeman
I also think their "dig" on the Rift is pretty weak. So people aren't willing
to put on a virtual reality headset, but you think they are going to play
laser tag in their office with their smart phones?

~~~
geon
The premise is also plain wrong. I will _gladly_ put on my goggles for gaming.

------
ekianjo
Nintendo's Virtual Boy was never about AR... what are they talking about?

------
pi13
Hi! We (13th Lab) love the Oculus Rift (I tried the DK2 at GDC and it was
awesome).

What we're doing with Rescape is pretty different, even though there are some
similarities. We're not doing AR (there's no live camera view, we replace all
of reality with a game), and it's not quite VR either.

But we think it's really fun, and we would love some feedback on the product
(not the article, which of course we did not write). Here's the Kickstarter
page: [http://kck.st/1p4oK3Y](http://kck.st/1p4oK3Y)

Thanks!

/Petter, co-founder 13th Lab

------
geon
Stupid article. AR and VR are completely orthogonal.

